# Got my Christmas card from Tiger and his wife



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

In spite of all their recent troubles, the couple managed to get their Xmas cards out on time.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

HA! Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That started my day with a laugh


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good, did you see the SNL skit about Tiger and his wife, it was hilarious?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For those who may have missed it:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLptlt1c8sk[/nomedia]

Later Edit: Video was removed - see HB's post below


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs Jdubya and Roxy! Lmao!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

YouTube removed it.
Here is another link from the SNL site.

The Wolf Blitzer impersonation was hilarious.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/113210/saturday-night-live-tiger-woods-accident#x-4,cClips,1,0


----------

